# How many of us are physically fit?



## Clarice

I know I'm not. I have to get busy with my fitness program. Walking, riding the bike, lite weight lifting. This is not going to be easy and we must be physically fit to make it thru.


----------



## ZoomZoom

I too could use a bit of work. A pinched nerve in my neck set me back for several months but now that it's pretty much over with, time to get in shape.

Instead of doing exercise for the sake of exercising, I will use my energy for processing firewood and other more labor intensive jobs.


----------



## Emerald

I know that I am not in the best shape ever-nerve damage due to a car accident-I can do quite a bit but not all day every day. More of a do this for an hour and then that for an hour etc.
Can walk for quite a ways tho- it is the only real activity that I can still do quite a bit of. Just had to get a staff for my balance problem(also accident related).
I am hoping that my huge acquired bank knowledge of how to grow stuff and preserve stuff and make things by hand and from scratch will count for something!


----------



## gypsysue

Yep, "laid up" times are a good time to expand one's knowledge base. Good going, emerald! 

Some times of the year it seems like our exercise is primarily related to firewood (cutting, splitting, stacking, which is mostly my husband's doing!) and the garden (harvesting and processing, mostly my job!). I miss having time for walks and bike rides, though hopefully I can squeeze some of that in soon too.

We'll GET in better shape if the SHTF, but it'll be easier if we're IN somewhat good shape, at least! Thanks, Clarice, for reminding us that this is important!


----------



## bstickler92

i'll say i am, i've worked as a warehouse worker(lots of heavy lifting) for the past two summers, swam competitively for six years and dove competitively for three. now that i'm a freshman in college, i do more travel on foot than i ever had in my life. and where i am, the only flat part is the surface of the monongahela river so anywhere is a hike. i like the feeling of knowing i can get where i want without having to rely on something like public transportation.


----------



## ZoomZoom

bstickler92 said:


> i'll say i am, i've worked as a warehouse worker(lots of heavy lifting) for the past two summers, swam competitively for six years and dove competitively for three. now that i'm a freshman in college, i do more travel on foot than i ever had in my life.


You sound just like me... from 30 years ago. Like the cereal boxes say, _Some settling may occur._


----------



## HarleyRider

Not in real good shape... arthritis is really bad. Hard to grip anything, can't walk all that well, bending over is next to impossible, and I could be a Life Alert poster child ("I've fallen and I can't get up!!). Hopefully, things will get better.


----------



## Salekdarling

I'm in between being physically fit and not...probably leaning more towards being unfit. Not for long though! I'm in the Police Academy now and the one thing I'm worrying about is failing my graduation standards in Physical Training. Therefore I'm working out at school and on my own time. :2thumb: I HATE running though.


----------



## lotsoflead

I'd say that I'm in great shape, I couldn't toss 100 pound sacks on grain all day again, but i can do a good days work here or anyplace.


----------



## The_Blob

I guess it means what you mean by 'in shape'...

can I run a marathon OR a six minute mile?... no

can I do 90 minutes of kill-myself-aerobics?... no

can I do a Pilates course?... no, I'm not even sure what those are

CAN I split enough wood for the day, or week, or month?... YES!

CAN I haul it out of the woods? YES!... eventually

CAN I throw a wagonload of hay bales into the loft?... YES!... but does that suck

CAN I ride a bike 10 miles to the store if I have to?... YES!

CAN I swim the 1.5 miles to cross the lake at my BOL?... YES!

CAN I ignore the pain in my limbs or back to accomplish a TASK or CHORE that NEEDS doing? YOU BETCHA!

I think the modern definition of 'in shape' has become 'do you have enough LEISURE time to PAY for the privilege of: walking up an endless flight of stairs, riding a bike to nowhere, squatting & bending & flexing & hydrating... ALL while some mental quadraplegic tells you "YOU'RE the BEST! Just ONE more!"

I ALREADY have a sense of my self worth AND my place in the world, I DON'T need others to point out my weak points OR my magnificence.


----------



## Emerald

I hate to even say this out loud, but the car accident was 10 years ago and while I know my limits now and have good days, great days, and bad days and worse days- I know that I am not on any meds that I HAVE to take and if I don't go overboard on my chores and Crazy Ideas- I live to have another Crazy Idea another day! lol:2thumb::flower:
Unfortunately the problems are getting slightly worse each year, so hopefully they come up with a cure of some type before TSHTF! Or maybe I should figure out how to grow and harvest poppies and other natural pain killers.


----------



## tommu56

Lets say (how does the song go) I ain't as good as I once was 

2003 went to Philmont with the kids I didn't out hike them but I made it 80 some miles in 10 days with a 70 lb pack and it was easy compared to hiling the Appalachian trail were we were training.

One partially torn acl and 2 shredded meniscusi (is that a word) has slowed me down
At work I am the only one that doesn't use our easy go's I renamed one LAZY go and the bosses weren't too happy. 

My grands daughter is 7 so & got 7 years or so to get ready for my 3rd trip to philmont 

tom


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Well ain't as fit as I was say back in my military days, I need ta do a bit a work on it.

But, I'm round an round is a shape so I guess I'm in shape!


----------



## UncleJoe

Climbing trees for nearly 30 years has kept me in fairly good shape. 
However.... I've also smoked for those 30 years so running a marathon is certainly out of the question. 
I can work all day doing trees and still come home and work around here so I consider myself physically fit. :dunno:


----------



## Victor23

I recently had my rotator cuff repaired. In the process of recovery (several months), i gained a lot of weight due to my inactivity. I joined a martial arts school for the fitness and training. I lost 20 pounds in 3 months and a couple of inches of my waist. I'm still loosing and will hopefull continue for a while longer. The aerobic training is awesome.


----------



## bunkerbob

Victor23 said:


> I recently had my rotator cuff repaired. In the process of recovery (several months), i gained a lot of weight due to my inactivity. I joined a martial arts school for the fitness and training. I lost 20 pounds in 3 months and a couple of inches of my waist. I'm still loosing and will hopefull continue for a while longer. The aerobic training is awesome.


I can sympatize with you, had both shoulders done 'twice', they seem to be ok now.


----------



## Woody

Well, I’m no young buck in my 20’s anymore. Bet I couldn’t do most of the jobs I had back then, as fast as I did them back then anyway. I’m in good enough shape to do what needs doing like firewood, home repairs, garden and all. Not that I don’t need a wee bit of tincture to get me un-knotted before bed and maybe a dose or two to help me make it out of bed the next morning. And maybe a booster or three during the day. Slow and steady still gets the jobs done, just not as many of them in a day as maybe I could have years ago. 

Could I toss around 100# sacks all day? Nope, wouldn’t even think of trying it. Could I load a truck of 100# sacks? You betcha. It just might take a while longer than a younger man and I would have to setup another way besides straight lifting them but it would be done. Could I cut, split and stack a full cord of wood a day? Nope, wouldn’t even think I could do it. Could I cut, split and stack a cord of wood? You betcha. It takes a few days but it does get done. 

Physically fit to me is likely different from what most folk’s definition of physically fit is. Actually anyone over the half-century mark might think like I do on this! I can do most any job that needs to be done, to me that is fit enough. It might take someone a week or two to get a cord of firewood stacked, it still got done! Just because someone else can do something physical in less time than me doesn’t mean I’m less fit, just older. Remember, you don’t have to be faster than the bear, just faster than one other person.


----------



## Victor23

bunkerbob said:


> I can sympatize with you, had both shoulders done 'twice', they seem to be ok now.


I cant imagine that. The recovery on one was horrible. Two times two is beyond me. Glad you ok.


----------



## Jason

Bstickler-you go to Cal U, don't you? I can't think of any other colleges on the Mon, especially that are all hilly. I was there from Fall 94 to Fall 99. Took some extra time because of several times I changed my major. I live about a half hour from Cal, up rte 43 towards Pittsburgh.

As for me, most people here know I lost 100 pounds in 2009 through exercise and diet and have kept about 90 of it off successfully. I didn't run on my elyptical much this summer, but we were making hay, doing yard work, etc for my exercise. I also yeilded to the junky foods more than I should have. I'm watching again now and running on the elyptical as much as possible. I'm no power lifter, but I can throw hay bales all day and do what I have to to get the job done. My blood pressure, blood sugar levels, chest xray, and full physical that I get for work every year (I have an asbestos worker qualification and it requires an anual physical) all turn out better and better. Being in shape and always striving to get into _better_ shape, is well worth the struggle.


----------



## bstickler92

Jason said:


> Bstickler-you go to Cal U, don't you? I can't think of any other colleges on the Mon, especially that are all hilly. I was there from Fall 94 to Fall 99. Took some extra time because of several times I changed my major. I live about a half hour from Cal, up rte 43 towards Pittsburgh.


Jason: i haven't been to Cal U, i go to WVU, but i would imagine it's just as hilly. i measured my walk from my res hall to my class and it's only a mile and a half, which means i should walk it more often. walking is too underestimated these days.


----------



## Jason

Ah, gotcha. The Cal U campus itself is fairly flat but the rest of the town is a big hill. I've only been through WVU's area a couple times but it's really pretty there. 

When I ws in school I actually wore a good pair of work boots most of the time because of all the walking. Boy, that seems like a long time ago.


----------



## Sourdough

I am fully "Spawned Out", used-up, decrypted, geriatric old fool, with one foot in the grave, and the other on a banana peel. But I am ready too go, and with no regrets. It has been a good life.
.
:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Wyobuckaroo

Bwahahahahahaha........  What Sourdough said, that's me.........
When I think about exerciseing, I go lie down till the feeling passes.... 

"Shape" is a relative thing in my opinion. At my age I can't run. Knees won't let me climb a tower or tree. A whole list of things that go clear back to high school when I couldn't climb the damned rope in gym. And a working career of blue collar physical work. KnowwhatImean....... 

But, for instance...... At my pace, I can out walk my 23 and 22 year old college kids at something like the state fair. And get a lot of things done that need done. Just not all today.

I think I'm at the point in life where planning and experience can make most tasks a LOT easier than by using brute strength. Still have a lot of ability, and stamina, just not in the same quantities as 40 some years ago.......

Work smart, not hard
Wyo


----------



## mdprepper

Wyobuckaroo said:


> "Shape" is a relative thing in my opinion.


Round is a shape, so I guess I would be considered in "shape"!!!


----------



## bstickler92

Wyobuckaroo said:


> A whole list of things that go clear back to high school when I couldn't climb the damned rope in gym.


i always hear about climbing the rope in gym class and i see it all the time on tv but they don't do it anymore, and i would have loved to do that. but thats just me, when i see things, i automatically figure out how i could climb to the top


----------



## Sourdough

Now the farm boys could climb the rope with NO use of the feet, just pull arm over arm.


----------



## ditzyjan56

*In shape*

Well, as some of you said "round" is a shape. Seriously I have had too many injuries in the last 15 years that round is the only shape I'll ever be. Been disabled for 13 years due to an injury I received at work. Was a nurse and was grabbed by a patient and he proceeded to beat me up. Fractured my C-5 and pulled all the nerves and muscles in my right shoulder and neck *he happened to be a retired boxer) go figure. For example I have difficulty folding one load of laundry. So I don't do all my laundry in one day. I can do things it just takes a lot longer than it takes most people. Then 2 years ago I tore 3 of the four ligaments in my left knee and still have trouble walking and climbing stairs. I've learned how to cope with my limitations and I can do most things just have to be careful and plan things out. If or when the SHTF I will deal with it too. That is why I am here and making preparations. I am ensuring the future slowly but surely.

To day I made another batch of applesauce. I cut the apples last night in front of the TV while I watched the WVU football game. It took me several hours to cut the apples up but I got to enjoy the game too. Then this morning I cooked and this evening I canned the applesauce. In between I did other chores and another load of laundry.

So am I in shape...nope but I'll survive because I will be prepared for most situations thanks to all of you and all your wonderful advice.:kiss:


----------



## bstickler92

ditzyjan56 said:


> Well, as some of you said "round" is a shape. Seriously I have had too many injuries in the last 15 years that round is the only shape I'll ever be. Been disabled for 13 years due to an injury I received at work. Was a nurse and was grabbed by a patient and he proceeded to beat me up. Fractured my C-5 and pulled all the nerves and muscles in my right shoulder and neck *he happened to be a retired boxer) go figure. For example I have difficulty folding one load of laundry. So I don't do all my laundry in one day. I can do things it just takes a lot longer than it takes most people. Then 2 years ago I tore 3 of the four ligaments in my left knee and still have trouble walking and climbing stairs. I've learned how to cope with my limitations and I can do most things just have to be careful and plan things out. If or when the SHTF I will deal with it too. That is why I am here and making preparations. I am ensuring the future slowly but surely.
> 
> To day I made another batch of applesauce. I cut the apples last night in front of the TV while I watched the WVU football game. It took me several hours to cut the apples up but I got to enjoy the game too. Then this morning I cooked and this evening I canned the applesauce. In between I did other chores and another load of laundry.
> 
> So am I in shape...nope but I'll survive because I will be prepared for most situations thanks to all of you and all your wonderful advice.:kiss:


i do love applesauce and someone has to say it, LET'S GO MOUNTAINEERS!


----------



## HozayBuck

*who? me?*



Clarice said:


> I know I'm not. I have to get busy with my fitness program. Walking, riding the bike, lite weight lifting. This is not going to be easy and we must be physically fit to make it thru.


:lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:


----------



## sailaway

I would feel much better it I lost 30#s, cleaned up my diet, took vitamins and had an exercise routine like I used to. I probably wouldn't need vitamins if I was eating correctly.


----------



## HarleyRider

*What kind of shape I'm in....*

I'm in really great shape... I can push the button on a TV remote control faster than any 18 year old. :nuts:

I can do most things as well as anyone else... as long as the things to do are waist level or higher. 

I can still chase the women... just can't catch them. 

I can still plow the south 40... thank you John Deere. :beercheer: 
I can shoot better than most people.... thank you "For Eyes". 

I can still prep pretty well.... thank you "Preparedness Society". :2thumb:


----------



## HozayBuck

*Well said!!!*



sailaway said:


> I would feel much better it I lost 30#s, cleaned up my diet, took vitamins and had an exercise routine like I used to. I probably wouldn't need vitamins if I was eating correctly.


Man can I identify with that !!.... in fact lets :beercheer::beercheer: on it... where's the recliners??

I know how to shoot and work at it so I won't have to run...


----------



## kyfarmer

I,am with ya on that, i is just and old hillbilly so to old to fight, unless it demands it. But i can shoot straight and feel right at home in the deepest woods. I need to get off the duff and shape up for sure, but i don't have much to start with lol. Bum back, knee so only so much shaping can be done. Hey i will need that spare i carry when food gets short, then i will use it up lol. All those skinny healthy veggites will starve first, they got no back up.


----------



## sailaway

I have just hired a new AA Sponsor, we are working through steps 4 and 5 again. He says you heal your spirit, that will heel your mind and then your body will heel. He is 65 and a personal fitness trainer. I only wish I was in his physical condition. He has me on a vitamin regimin and increasing the protein and fiber in my diet. Says if you waist is more than 45"s your are twice as susseptable to cancer and blood sugar problems, guess what! that's me. :gaah: I have alot to work on one day at a time, but am started.:2thumb:


----------



## Clarice

sailaway said:


> I have just hired a new AA Sponsor, we are working through steps 4 and 5 again. He says you heal your spirit, that will heel your mind and then your body will heel. He is 65 and a personal fitness trainer. I only wish I was in his physical condition. He has me on a vitamin regimin and increasing the protein and fiber in my diet. Says if you waist is more than 45"s your are twice as susseptable to cancer and blood sugar problems, guess what! that's me. :gaah: I have alot to work on one day at a time, but am started.:2thumb:


Congradulations, Keep up the good work.


----------



## kyfarmer

Congrats sailaway keep at it.


----------



## BuggingIn

Keep it up, sailaway!

I am not in as good of shape now as I was earlier this year - carpal tunnel is bad when I do the kind of work I like to keep in shape (sawing wood, digging in the garden, cleaning brush out of the woods, etc). Am waiting for the okay from L&I so I can get my hands fixed, and then I can get back to serious working out!

I'm over 50 now, and I can still work my 18 yo dd into the ground.


----------



## bunkerbob

*Keeping fit*

Does this count, three day backpack trip to Round Valley,San Jacinto, CA, last wekend, elev 9100', 55lb pack...


----------



## HELIXX

Lexxi and I are both in good shape. Although I could die tomorrow at my age. lol


----------



## astig

*Yes You bet I am*

I believe I am physically fit.

ALthough I am not yet in my correct range to be said physically fit But i do not have many fats in my body 

I do not fall in the fit range because my body figure is much like of a polynesian =)


----------



## stayingthegame

*What (or who) can be fit?*

Sometimes knowing how to do things and being able to instruct others is what will be needed. Look around you and you will see that sooooo many people are not ready but when the shtf starts they will be looking to learn (at least the smarter ones). We will need to be able to teach and in my case (do to a handicap), I will need a strong back and a willing mind. I can teach how to make candles,soap, weaving, spinning, building, canning, first aid, and more. who will want to learn?


----------



## *Andi

stayingthegame said:


> Sometimes knowing how to do things and being able to instruct others is what will be needed. Look around you and you will see that sooooo many people are not ready but when the shtf starts they will be looking to learn (at least the smarter ones). We will need to be able to teach and in my case (do to a handicap), I will need a strong back and a willing mind. I can teach how to make candles,soap, weaving, spinning, building, canning, first aid, and more. who will want to learn?


:welcome:

More than a few folks on the forum spin and weave, would love to hear more!


----------



## Elinor0987

sailaway said:


> He says you heal your spirit, that will heel your mind and then your body will heel.


That's a great point of view to have. All of those are interconnected and sometimes they're taken for granted. Does it matter if someone is physically fit enough to handle a hike up a mountain if they are too stressed out and preoccupied with other things to enjoy the view? Does it matter how proficient someone is with hunting if they've lost their motivation to get out of bed? Everything has to balance out or we'll never reach our full potential.


----------



## Asatrur

starting riding my bike the last few miles of commute to work after the bus and taking a long 1-2 mile walk at lunch.


----------



## BillM

*If I had known*

If I had only known I was going to live this long, I would have took better care of myself !


----------



## Janneti

To be a physically fit we need to play different sort of games and have to do a lot of exercise and also a good diet is the need of physical fitness.


----------



## worldengineer

Their are differences in types of fitness.

Gym training is far different from work fitness. Only core muscle groups can be trained with equipment. Most gym work is done in air conditioning in controlled environments. Not to say working out in the gym isn't good, but in the field exercise is needed. (from experience) 

Being slightly over-weight is a good thing. The little extra fat that is packed on will positively influence you over a course of a few hard days work. If I could find the article, studies show it will help over the course of a life time too.


----------



## Magus

Clarice said:


> I know I'm not. I have to get busy with my fitness program. Walking, riding the bike, lite weight lifting. This is not going to be easy and we must be physically fit to make it thru.


Disabled here.
Not bugging out on foot for sure!


----------



## sailaway

Magus said:


> Disabled here.
> Not bugging out on foot for sure!


Right leg is still in a cast here, going on 10 weeks.


----------



## dc300a

Sadly, I am not fit... 

I am 27, I participated in competitive weight lifting in high school and attended a military college for my first two years after high school. However, after an injury in 2003 I slowed done and started an "office" job in 2006. Since then I ahve put on a very unhealthy amount of weight. 

HOWEVER, I am on week 3 of a gym membership that visit almost daily. I have cut way back on the amount that I eat at meals and I limit myself to one soda per day. I have lost 12 lbs so far and feel great. I am on the road back to fitness... I doubt I will ever bench press 360lbs like I used to but I hope to build me endurance and help my heart.


----------



## rachilders

The_Blob said:


> I guess it means what you mean by 'in shape'...
> 
> can I run a marathon OR a six minute mile?... no
> 
> can I do 90 minutes of kill-myself-aerobics?... no
> 
> can I do a Pilates course?... no, I'm not even sure what those are
> 
> CAN I split enough wood for the day, or week, or month?... YES!
> 
> CAN I haul it out of the woods? YES!... eventually
> 
> CAN I throw a wagonload of hay bales into the loft?... YES!... but does that suck
> 
> CAN I ride a bike 10 miles to the store if I have to?... YES!
> 
> CAN I swim the 1.5 miles to cross the lake at my BOL?... YES!
> 
> CAN I ignore the pain in my limbs or back to accomplish a TASK or CHORE that NEEDS doing? YOU BETCHA!
> 
> I think the modern definition of 'in shape' has become 'do you have enough LEISURE time to PAY for the privilege of: walking up an endless flight of stairs, riding a bike to nowhere, squatting & bending & flexing & hydrating... ALL while some mental quadraplegic tells you "YOU'RE the BEST! Just ONE more!"
> 
> I ALREADY have a sense of my self worth AND my place in the world, I DON'T need others to point out my weak points OR my magnificence.


You hit the nail on the head!! Muscle mass and pushing your body until you collapse is too often associated with "physical fitness". At 60, I may not run 6 miles a day or bench press half again my own body weight like I did at 40, but I can still WALK those 6 miles and keep up with three teenage sons still living at home. That's a lot more than I can say for the parents of most of their friends (mostly in their late 30's-mid 40's).

I may not look like a linebacker for the Eagles or have the strength and endurance of an olympic swimmer, but the object in a survival situation is to be fit enough to do the jobs needed to survive, not wrestle a bear. 
:gaah:


----------



## bjason79

*To be fit or not to be*

Being fit or at least active has always been a concern, even now as i approach retirement i noticed some shifting in my activity levels. I still can do as much as i use to do 14 years ago, but with some creaks and pains.
The good thing about our body and our mind is that when it happens your mind and body will become fit/active or else you will go the way of pushing daisies.


----------



## wagsinflorida

I am 33 years old. I am just shy of six feet tall and weigh 170 pounds. I used to be into competetive grappling (ju-jutsu), but got tired of recovering from matches. I now attempt to keep in shape through running, swimming and bodyweight exercises (CrossFit is excellent for this). I don't believe in lifting barbells for strength, but love to climb things (I have a boat rope traversing my yard that I like to pull myself across). Other than that, martial arts for flexibility and general self-defense preparation is all I need. I am a former LEO and used to use apprehension of suspects as my litmus test for conditioning... now I use the amount of pops and groans I expel as I climb out of bed each morning.


----------



## kejmack

There is a big difference in being able to work out in a gym and doing actual farm work. We used to host a summer on our farm for city people who were interested in living the Amish lifestyle. No matter how fit they were at the gym, they always had a terrible time cutting wood or digging a fence post hole or putting up hay. Actual farm work is way different. We always thought it was humorous. We began suggesting they take Motrin each night before bed to all our guests.


----------



## faithmarie

I know I am not fit enough..... I have kankles now after spending 9 days in WDW. So much for prepared physically ..... but I am going to start today!!! I think...... oh man I am tried .... maybe tomorrow...... or the next.....


----------



## DJgang

Something I try to start doing this time of year is just be outside more. To start getting use to the humidity. I start sitting on the first porch more, walk around outside more, etc...try to get out from the air conditioner more. We go boating a lot during the summer...ride with the windows down in the car, etc...

I think if you can stand the heat better, then it will be easier to live without power when TSHTF...

I don't do a lot of exercising, etc... Frankly, I hate exercising. Oh well...


----------



## *Andi

kejmack said:


> There is a big difference in being able to work out in a gym and doing actual farm work. We used to host a summer on our farm for city people who were interested in living the Amish lifestyle. No matter how fit they were at the gym, they always had a terrible time cutting wood or digging a fence post hole or putting up hay. Actual farm work is way different. We always thought it was humorous. We began suggesting they take Motrin each night before bed to all our guests.


Thanks for the smile!


----------



## Jimmy24

I'm not sure if there is even a description of the shape I'm in.....

Lung cancer = lost left lung

Chemo for cancer...your never the same....

Type 2 1 month after chemo

Deep vein thrombosis from lung surgery

All this from March 1 2010 to July 2010...

Worked climnbing poles, bucket truck, walking reading meters for 30 years...was in fair shape..smoked for 35 yrs...had quit 2 yrs before...been over 3 yrs now...

Not back 100% but working at it. Still do everything, just slow. Hi humidity is a bugger....

Jimmy


----------



## lexsurivor

I acheived and surpassed my goal of gaining 20lbs in a year by gaining 30lbs this year while keeping my body fat % the same. 
Im about 5'8" 120lbs (skinny I know but im working on it)
Body fat 9%
Max pull ups: 19
Max bench:115lbs
Max BB curl 60lbs
Caloric intake a day 4500
Ive been trying to gain weight but I have the skinny genetics. My dad graduated high school weighing 105lbs. But im working on it.


----------



## BillS

I'm not in good shape at all but I exercise regularly. I lift weights 3 days a week. For 6 days a week I ride an exercise bike for 20 minutes after breakfast and lunch. 5 days a week I walk the mall for 40 minutes after supper. I'm 52, 6'3" and still weigh 365. I'm a diabetic but not on insulin. I've had more problems with high blood sugar and high blood pressure recently. I might have to try to get my stomach stapled to lose weight.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta

I try to keep cardio a-ok, but my upperbody strength needs work haha. Surprisingly, and yes I'm working on it, I'm under weight for my age. I try to walk, hike, bike, ect a lot.


----------



## Meerkat

ReconCraftTheta said:


> I try to keep cardio a-ok, but my upperbody strength needs work haha. Surprisingly, and yes I'm working on it, I'm under weight for my age. I try to walk, hike, bike, ect a lot.


 We are seniors and my husband is disabled,but does what he can.
i work out turning compost,digging gardens,rakign leaves,spreading mulch and building a grenhouse.
Yesterday I thought I had heat stroke or heart attack from digging in the sand where gravel once was.It was hot ,humid and backbreaking work.
I figure its as good a way to go as an other,but I do remind myself to slow down.
I was dancing,riding bike several miles on dirt roads until Bakers Cyst on knee,since it has decided to take up permanent residence on my knee,I just work through the pain untill the swelling makes me stop.
We get plenty of workouts around here.
But won't be bugging out since we are not able to go treking through the wilderness like some of you younger people.


----------



## Dan1966

BillS said:


> I'm not in good shape at all but I exercise regularly. I lift weights 3 days a week. For 6 days a week I ride an exercise bike for 20 minutes after breakfast and lunch. 5 days a week I walk the mall for 40 minutes after supper. I'm 52, 6'3" and still weigh 365. I'm a diabetic but not on insulin. I've had more problems with high blood sugar and high blood pressure recently. I might have to try to get my stomach stapled to lose weight.


Bill, i used to be a weight loss surgeon - performed over 3000 gastric bypasses over 10 years. I walked away from this about 2 years ago because I realized that this was the wrong approach to optimizing health. It really all hinges on the right diet. Start by looking into the paleo diet. Message me if you want to discuss in more detail.


----------



## sailaway

I'm getting over a broken leg & arm, but will be getting back into shape. I have been watching my diet for the most part.


----------



## UncleJoe

sailaway said:


> I'm getting over a broken leg & arm, but will be getting back into shape. I have been watching my diet for the most part.


It's been a few weeks. Aren't you about due to break something else?  :ignore:


----------



## Emerald

sailaway said:


> I'm getting over a broken leg & arm, but will be getting back into shape. I have been watching my diet for the most part.


You sound like me-I was vacuuming today and thought I heard the phone ringing so I shut off the vacuum and it was the phone so I put the vacuum handle upright and rushed to get the phone- only to smack my bare foot on the damn vacuum that I put there!:gaah: I fell right on my face and bad knee and think I broke two toes... WTHeck is this??-bad thing was - it was a wrong number... I'm not answering the phone any more they can just leave a darn number. 
But usually lately I have been on crying jags due to hormones(menopause ya know) and instead of laying there crying at the pain, I cracked up... Laughing so hard cuz that had to be a sight and a half... I'm sure all the neighbors are asking each other " Did you feel that earthquake today? Shook the whole house it did!". Still cracks me up even tho the darn foot and toes are all swollen up.. gonna try to go to bean early tonight...


----------



## BillM

*Escape and Evasion*



Emerald said:


> You sound like me-I was vacuuming today and thought I heard the phone ringing so I shut off the vacuum and it was the phone so I put the vacuum handle upright and rushed to get the phone- only to smack my bare foot on the damn vacuum that I put there!:gaah: I fell right on my face and bad knee and think I broke two toes... WTHeck is this??-bad thing was - it was a wrong number... I'm not answering the phone any more they can just leave a darn number.
> But usually lately I have been on crying jags due to hormones(menopause ya know) and instead of laying there crying at the pain, I cracked up... Laughing so hard cuz that had to be a sight and a half... I'm sure all the neighbors are asking each other " Did you feel that earthquake today? Shook the whole house it did!". Still cracks me up even tho the darn foot and toes are all swollen up.. gonna try to go to bean early tonight...


I remember when my wife was going through Menopause. It was how i learned "escape and evasion"!

:beercheer:


----------



## ReconCraftTheta

Meerkat said:


> We are seniors and my husband is disabled,but does what he can.
> i work out turning compost,digging gardens,rakign leaves,spreading mulch and building a grenhouse.
> Yesterday I thought I had heat stroke or heart attack from digging in the sand where gravel once was.It was hot ,humid and backbreaking work.
> I figure its as good a way to go as an other,but I do remind myself to slow down.
> I was dancing,riding bike several miles on dirt roads until Bakers Cyst on knee,since it has decided to take up permanent residence on my knee,I just work through the pain untill the swelling makes me stop.
> We get plenty of workouts around here.
> But won't be bugging out since we are not able to go treking through the wilderness like some of you younger people.


Bless him and yourself, Meerkat.


----------



## Meerkat

Emerald said:


> You sound like me-I was vacuuming today and thought I heard the phone ringing so I shut off the vacuum and it was the phone so I put the vacuum handle upright and rushed to get the phone- only to smack my bare foot on the damn vacuum that I put there!:gaah: I fell right on my face and bad knee and think I broke two toes... WTHeck is this??-bad thing was - it was a wrong number... I'm not answering the phone any more they can just leave a darn number.
> But usually lately I have been on crying jags due to hormones(menopause ya know) and instead of laying there crying at the pain, I cracked up... Laughing so hard cuz that had to be a sight and a half... I'm sure all the neighbors are asking each other " Did you feel that earthquake today? Shook the whole house it did!". Still cracks me up even tho the darn foot and toes are all swollen up.. gonna try to go to bean early tonight...


 LOL,menepause never really ends.Until I learned to live with it after i went through it,they called me Sybil to my face,no telling what else.Said I needed to take somethign for my 'condition'I told em if my condition bothered than they should take something so they woud'nt be bothered.
I did take a half of 5mil of valuim to go to dentist to have tooth pulled,Iwas stoned and still affraid.


----------



## Meerkat

ReconCraftTheta said:


> Bless him and yourself, Meerkat.


 Bless you too,Recon:flower:.


----------



## Calebra

I used to be lol. Then got all injured up and depressed lol. Isn't it funny how whenever you get messed up it comes in packs?Used to be big time into powerlifting,strongman games and martial arts. You know the type lol. Now I am getting back into serious training --hope to start fighting in a half a year or so.I guess I flat out ran out of excuses--too dumb and lazy to come up with new ones.


----------



## tsrwivey

Neither of us have any medical/health issues, hubby is in awesome shape, I haven't seen the inside of a gym in years. Hubby works construction everyday so I have no doubts he'd be in condition to do whatever is necessary. I'm used to being on my feet, lifting, etc. 'cause I do it nearly every day at work. Whenever I do a lot of manual labor, I can usually prevent being too miserable the next day with ibuprofen, aspirin, & liberal use of the heating pad. I really am getting too old to be carrying this extra weight though. Eventually my luck will run out & it will start causing me problems. Wish I could just give it to my hubby!


----------



## SpaceGhost

Got blowed up, not in the best of shape these days. V A is good people though. Getting somewhat stronger, but it will never be the same. Have taken a "bug-in" mindset, less walking... Come and get me.:wave:


----------



## Meerkat

SpaceGhost said:


> Got blowed up, not in the best of shape these days. V A is good people though. Getting somewhat stronger, but it will never be the same. Have taken a "bug-in" mindset, less walking... Come and get me.:wave:


 I am sorry to hear this,hope you heal and surprise all of them.:kiss:.


----------



## goshengirl

SpaceGhost said:


> Got blowed up, not in the best of shape these days. V A is good people though. Getting somewhat stronger, but it will never be the same. Have taken a "bug-in" mindset, less walking... Come and get me.:wave:


God bless.


----------



## The_Blob

Dan1966 said:


> Bill, i used to be a weight loss surgeon - performed over 3000 gastric bypasses over 10 years. I walked away from this about 2 years ago because I realized that this was the wrong approach to optimizing health. It really all hinges on the right diet. Start by looking into the paleo diet. Message me if you want to discuss in more detail.


too bad more aren't as scrupulous as you, it's _*The Answer*_ everybody  is looking for around here...

... that being said, you lost me at *Paleo Diet*


----------



## spregan

I would say I'm in good prepper shape
Physically: I have a good immune system from working in healthcare for 22 years. At 40, I still have a strong back, core and legs. I could probably run/walk a marathon, but why would I, no offense to those who enjoy that activity. I do crossfit, which uses short, intense, full body, compound movements, such as lifting something from the ground to overhead. I can do physically demanding jobs around my land all day, ie cutting wood, digging.

Mentally: I'm used to staying up for long periods of time and staying alert during that time.

Emotionally: optimistic, able to handle stressful situations from several years of practice.

Spiritually: I believe in something greater and more powerful than me.


----------



## Asatrur

Working on it. Currently I am riding a lot with the boys, working in the garden and to start working on power endurance, I have been climbing a set of stairs between two buildings in my work complex on the 2 15 min breaks with my get home back. Just got back from this morning's and did .56 mile which is 840 steps with 420 up and 420 down in 15 min.


----------



## Hooch

hay for those of you just starting a fitness routine, walking and hiking with your bob...or a pack as heavy as your bob could be a low impact introduction. It'd be good for folks to get used to carrying weight around, work out the kinks on how its packed and after your walk you'll feel great..once you take it off. 
anyways, I keep fairly fit myself, eat healthy , get good sleep, I have a very active dog to keep up with now too. On my days off I start with a 5 mile walk/jog with the dog, then gym and then chores and prepping stuff I find to do n thats enough for me. Last year I was jogging up to 10 miles on my days off but this year my big toe are getting sore..arthritis?? not sure but its a bummer so Im walking more than jogging. So I thought i'd increase the workload on my walk/jog n huff my day pack around with some weight in it. 
Anywasy, its never to late to start and as long as you feel good with what your doing, Just start slow and increase the level, distance, pace while listening to your body while doing it...and make it fun too....dog, music, a buddie to chat with sometimes or group outtings all can make fitness fun and beneficial. Like homesteading...fitness is a lifestyle :2thumb:


----------



## rflood

My wife asked me to sit down with her over the weekend and "talk", as soon as I hear that I'm like oh crap I hate those conversations. Anyway, we both agreed that our physical, mental and spiritual selves are in frightful shape and that we both need to step it up.


----------



## TheAnt

rflood said:


> My wife asked me to sit down with her over the weekend and "talk", as soon as I hear that I'm like oh crap I hate those conversations. Anyway, we both agreed that our physical, mental and spiritual selves are in frightful shape and that we both need to step it up.


Good for you, that is the first step (definitely a tough one) for either of those three realms of preparedness.

Myself, I'll never be finished with either of the three.


----------



## TrinityAquaponics

I've been getting into much better shape this year. I went from a pretty lazy lifestyle to working a lot outside, which jumpstarted things. Being in horticulture and working in a greenhouse really started getting me in shape with all the physical labor I was doing.
Then I decided it was time to finally get on the ball with the camping/backpacking hobby I've been considering for several years. I go out and pack 4 miles several days a week, usually right around an hour, with a 35lb pack. It's done wonders for my endurance. I use a cheap set of weights around the house, mostly for upper body strength. I've felt better this year with all this exercise than I have in as long as I can remember.


----------



## Kevin108

The_Blob said:


> I guess it means what you mean by 'in shape'...
> 
> can I run a marathon OR a six minute mile?... no
> 
> can I do 90 minutes of kill-myself-aerobics?... no
> 
> can I do a Pilates course?... no, I'm not even sure what those are
> 
> CAN I split enough wood for the day, or week, or month?... YES!
> 
> CAN I haul it out of the woods? YES!... eventually
> 
> CAN I throw a wagonload of hay bales into the loft?... YES!... but does that suck
> 
> CAN I ride a bike 10 miles to the store if I have to?... YES!
> 
> CAN I swim the 1.5 miles to cross the lake at my BOL?... YES!
> 
> CAN I ignore the pain in my limbs or back to accomplish a TASK or CHORE that NEEDS doing? YOU BETCHA!
> 
> I think the modern definition of 'in shape' has become 'do you have enough LEISURE time to PAY for the privilege of: walking up an endless flight of stairs, riding a bike to nowhere, squatting & bending & flexing & hydrating... ALL while some mental quadraplegic tells you "YOU'RE the BEST! Just ONE more!"
> 
> I ALREADY have a sense of my self worth AND my place in the world, I DON'T need others to point out my weak points OR my magnificence.


Great post! You captured my thoughts perfectly.

Can I perform physically-demanding tasks all day outside in extreme temperatures and varied conditions? Yes.

Am I overweight like most America? Yes.

I've been big my whole life. The smallest I've ever been as an adult is 220. I'm also built like the guy you see playing the blacksmith in any old western...except that I'm only 5'10". I'm a carpenter by trade and an auto mechanic at leisure. Neither are known to leave a person weak.


----------



## mikesolid

I'm in good physical shape thanks to activites I love doing. I tried a gym for awhile, did some krav maga and kickboxing for awhile but all of that stuff seemed too...."on the line" for me. It became serious and it kinda took the "fun" out of working out for me.

I strongly suggest staying in shape by doing things you love. Example, I go backpacking, ride my bike, swim, kayak. Stuff that will keep or get you in shape but also fun.

Another thing is just do a few physical workouts. Like before bed I'll do 50 push-ups, 50 crunches, and a bunch of different stretches. It's not alot but if you do that every night it WILL pay off. My old wrestling coach always said ANYTHING extra you do will always pay off. so far it hasn't been a lie.


----------



## gatorglockman

Well....I am in shape for my age although I don't do things I used to (part by design, part cause I can't). I do cardio and circuit training 3x's a week and I work a second job 3-4 days a week and that requires me to lift/move items/stay in motion. My routine centers around taking care of the ol' heart and keeping strength and flexibility vs raw muscle like the young bucks.

For me, the workout is primarily a stress reliever and it is a time to clear my mind. Likewise, I know I want to be self dependent for as long as I can, so the fear of dependency motivates me to get mean, nasty and in motion. Endorphins are addictive btw....


----------



## musketjim

*yes*

Survivalism and fitness go hand in hand. I love both. I'm retired military and drive school bus now so I have time and access to a gym. My opportunities and goals are different from others and I understand that. I'm a powerlifting triathlete who also competes in ultra endurance events (bicycle and snowshoe). I hunt trap and fish here in Alaska and do most on foot. I also clear and plant my small area at my cabin on the river. I do all log clearing and stump digging and pulling with no power tools except a chain saw. I skid logs by carrying them out. I read about the old time Alaskans tho and I feel like such a pussy sometimes but I love the challenge and will continue this lifestyle as long as I am able. My wife says this sounds like I'm bragging but she knows what I go thru so she says go ahead. Everyone can find their own level of fitness. Anything is better than nothing so everyone on here do the best you can.

The whole world sucks,America sucks less and Alaska don't suck at all.:usaflag:


----------

